# El Rincon - My new bow spot



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

For reasons beyond my control I'm getting a late start setting my new bow stand in Maverick County. Moved my feeder to a little corner (Rincon) where 2 tree lines meet. This part of the ranch hasn't seen any pressure to speak of in the last 2-3 years and there hasnt been a feeder within a half mile for at least that long. There's an old tripod to the north of the feeder and I'm building a ground blind to the east of it. Filled up the feeder and tested it then went to go get my game camera. 

Less than an hour later I drove back to set up my camera and chased 5 deer off the feeder...

I'm thinking I'll be liking my new spot. Can't wait to see the camera pics in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

good luck, post pics


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*dont forget to post some pics...*


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

As promised - pics and more pics. 

I think this spot has some promise...

Was given some heavy duty camo netting that the military uses to hide tanks and stuff - used it plus the old round bale hay feeder and some 2x4's to build my ground blind. This is the set up I will use when the wind is out of the north.

There is also a quad-pod in the treeline to the north of the feeder so I can hunt that when the wind is out of the south.

Both stands are about 21-23 yards from the feeder.

Animals found the feeder almost immediately, and the new ground blind doesn't seem to bother them.

I can't wait to get out there with my bow, or maybe a machine gun for those darn pigs! LOL!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I really think I'm going to need a machine gun after I saw this... LOL!


----------

